# Updates question



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

If I get a notification of an update (like tonight), can I wait to install it? If I don't install it now, can it still be installed at a later date? And is it possible to go back to an earlier version?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Power Surge said:


> If I get a notification of an update (like tonight), can I wait to install it?


Yes. 


Power Surge said:


> If I don't install it now, can it still be installed at a later date?


Yes… and no. As long as they don’t pull the update because of an issue. You can schedule the install in the car.


Power Surge said:


> And is it possible to go back to an earlier version?


Never.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

One additional point, the car will nag you about scheduling the update so be careful blindly tapping your screen.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

iChris93 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes… and no. As long as they don’t pull the update because of an issue. You can schedule the install in the car.
> Never.


Thanks Chris!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Power Surge said:


> Thanks Chris!


You’re welcome 😇


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes… and no. As long as they don’t pull the update because of an issue. You can schedule the install in the car.
> Never.


i marked this with "like" as there is not "helpful"


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

When I went out to the car this morning, I had the usual update screen and I chose "schedule update" instead of install update and the window just disappeared. Didn't give me any option to schedule?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Power Surge said:


> When I went out to the car this morning, I had the usual update screen and I chose "schedule update" instead of install update and the window just disappeared. Didn't give me any option to schedule?


There’s usually a time listed for when to install the update before you press the schedule button. I believe it’s 2:00 am as the default?

You may be able to cancel from your phone app?


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Kizzy said:


> There’s usually a time listed for when to install the update before you press the schedule button. I believe it’s 2:00 am as the default?
> 
> You may be able to cancel from your phone app?


You used to be able to tap the orange-ish clock on the screen and it would bring it back up. Not sure where it is anymore.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

TeslaTony310 said:


> You used to be able to tap the orange-ish clock on the screen and it would bring it back up. Not sure where it is anymore.


Last I saw, notification things moved to the top of the vehicle controls window.


----------



## Bingl (7 mo ago)

Honestly, I have never understood why one would wait to install a software update except to be sure the car was not needed for the next hour, in Tesla’s case. Updates in general, “fix” or “improve” things. Occasionally the improvements may not seem like much to the user, or may even seem worse, but they will eventually get you even if you liked the old way better. The potential for processing improvements, safety improvements, convenience improvements and the like are much more than some kind of downside. I admit that I haven’t had my car that long, so I am probably a bit naive and of course, definitely optimistic. But every update I have received since getting the car has been like Christmas, with improvements to interface, FSD, and functionality. I install immediately when I can, or let the automatic 2 am scheduler do its job. I did use the timer to reschedule once and moved it ahead about two hours until I was done using the car for the day.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bingl said:


> Updates in general, “fix” or “improve” things.... I admit that I haven’t had my car that long, so I am probably a bit naive and of course, definitely optimistic.


----------



## Bingl (7 mo ago)

😂. I love being innocent (at 76 years old)


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Bingl said:


> Honestly, I have never understood why one would wait to install a software update except to be sure the car was not needed for the next hour, in Tesla’s case. Updates in general, “fix” or “improve” things. Occasionally the improvements may not seem like much to the user, or may even seem worse, but they will eventually get you even if you liked the old way better. The potential for processing improvements, safety improvements, convenience improvements and the like are much more than some kind of downside. I admit that I haven’t had my car that long, so I am probably a bit naive and of course, definitely optimistic. But every update I have received since getting the car has been like Christmas, with improvements to interface, FSD, and functionality. I install immediately when I can, or let the automatic 2 am scheduler do its job. I did use the timer to reschedule once and moved it ahead about two hours until I was done using the car for the day.


I used to be like you. Exited for new features and refinements. Then the late 2020 update to v10.2 came out and I didn’t update for nearly a year. New updates are sometimes buggy too. I’m glad it’s been a positive experience for you, though.


----------



## Bingl (7 mo ago)

Kizzy said:


> I used to be like you. Exited for new features and refinements. Then the late 2020 update to v10.2 came out and I didn’t update for nearly a year. New updates are sometimes buggy too. I’m glad it’s been a positive experience for you, though.


Thanks. I’m not too old to learn, though. Just a bit stubborn, I guess.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> I used to be like you. Exited for new features and refinements. Then the late 2020 update to v10.2 came out and I didn’t update for nearly a year. New updates are sometimes buggy too. I’m glad it’s been a positive experience for you, though.


But new buggy updates will get fixed. 

Old buggy updates well, can't get fixed unless you update it.

You may have held out for a year, but you eventually had to do an update. I find that it is much easier to learn new updates as incremental updates as opposed to huge leaps.

And I don't remember any updates that really kept cars from operating. (before the influx of "this update did this...." I said operating, not every nuance better for everyone than the last version)


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> But new buggy updates will get fixed.
> 
> Old buggy updates well, can't get fixed unless you update it.
> 
> ...


I only updated because I wanted FSD Beta (which I had kinda paid for). I have now given up access to a larger browser window, and easy access to heated seats (a remedy for that may be in the software update waiting to install). Delaying an update allows you to judge whether you are likely to experience bugs other folks have experienced. Being on the lagging FSD Beta builds, I have not had to deal with DashCam repeatedly failing, for example.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Bingl said:


> Thanks. I’m not too old to learn, though.





Kizzy said:


> I only updated because I wanted FSD Beta (which I had kinda paid for). I have now given up access to a larger browser window, and easy access to heated seats (a remedy for that may be in the software update waiting to install). Delaying an update allows you to judge whether you are likely to experience bugs other folks have experienced. Being on the lagging FSD Beta builds, I have not had to deal with DashCam repeatedly failing, for example.


There are probably hundreds of visible enhancements that you missed out over a larger browser window. Yes, a few bugs, but most are relatively trivial and only impact certain vehicles. 

Heated seats are easy to get to (I think that there are even automatic functions now), but you probably won't be easy for you to get to, since you aren't familiar with the interface yet.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> There are probably hundreds of visible enhancements that you missed out over a larger browser window. Yes, a few bugs, but most are relatively trivial and only impact certain vehicles.
> 
> Heated seats are easy to get to (I think that there are even automatic functions now), but you probably won't be easy for you to get to, since you aren't familiar with the interface yet.


I’m quite familiar with the interface now (that I have had available to me as of 2022.4). I like to have my seats on without having to have climate control on—opening climate, and or fiddling with the temperature when climate is off is not convenient and not safe when driving. Voice commands are often not available to me since I drive my car in areas with little to no cellular coverage (so even when I do have cellular coverage, using voice commands rarely comes to mind for me—inconsistent user experience).

What is convenient for one person isn’t convenient for everyone.


----------



## Bingl (7 mo ago)

I’m really new on this forum. Thanks for your inputs. I guess I felt that, as a group, Tesla owners would lean toward the “Early Adopters” side of the Bell Curve. So I’m a bit surprised by owners choosing to delay the updates and “potential” improvements in how their car operates. But I respect their choice and it is good that Tesla offers that choice. While I’m at it…I spent most of my career as CEO of a couple of different vehicle manufacturing companies…one old one and one so new we had to build the building. (Airplanes). The reason I bring it up is that my educated opinion of Tesla as a company is that they have accomplished something that is nearly impossible, growing so rapidly in a highly controlled environment. They first had to build their product…and they have done that well. (Building one prototype complex, new technology product like a car is pretty easily done, but building thousands of them, one exactly like the previous and the next, is a task most people do not comprehend. IMHO). Building the service organization is a HUGE and difficult task, especially when they are still growing so rapidly and at the same time they are working on significant product improvements and opening new factories around the world. I love Elon Musk, but I know that he is crazy!…no sane person would bite off what he did! When he spent 24/7 in the factory, I became convinced that he and the company would make it. Mucho respect.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Bingl said:


> Honestly, I have never understood why one would wait to install a software update except to be sure the car was not needed for the next hour, in Tesla’s case. Updates in general, “fix” or “improve” things. Occasionally the improvements may not seem like much to the user, or may even seem worse, but they will eventually get you even if you liked the old way better. The potential for processing improvements, safety improvements, convenience improvements and the like are much more than some kind of downside. I admit that I haven’t had my car that long, so I am probably a bit naive and of course, definitely optimistic. But every update I have received since getting the car has been like Christmas, with improvements to interface, FSD, and functionality. I install immediately when I can, or let the automatic 2 am scheduler do its job. I did use the timer to reschedule once and moved it ahead about two hours until I was done using the car for the day.


The reason, is because I am planning to do the CCS1 conversion soon which will require an update to activate it. I can also put the car in service mode, but I do not have a service center that close to me. So I'd be doing it the update way.


----------

